# Arms Bicycles And Bicycle Arms



## bulldog1935 (May 18, 2016)

Saw this really trick ad zoom by in the archive photos this morning - hope I'm not stealing anybody's thunder by posting it.  We've also delved into off topic firearms, and it made me come up with two on topic firearms questions.
here the ad for Marlin Arms bicycles





*So did any other firearms makers, Winchester, Remington, et.al, sell bicycles for the civilian market carrying their trademark?  *
- excluding the obvious, BSA.

Next,  Stevens Arms made their version of a short barrel breach break single shot, folding wire stock, and called it The Bicycle Rifle



copied later with over/under as the the Marbles Arms Game Getter.
.22 over .44Colt/.410 ga



always dreamed of a game getter, but the limited reproduction about a decade ago were most of $2000.

Kids were a market for firearms in the 20s and 30s (as they are today), Stephens Favorite and Crack Shot, Winchester 67a (my dad still has one, bought for him at 5), Hamilton Model 27, Remington 514 bolt and No. 6 rolling block.
*Any one know of any other firearms marketed as civilian bicycle accessories? * (not counting toys)

Thanks
ps - as long as I'm here, here's my reproduction Remington No. 2 baby rolling block



(this is not a kids rifle, but a powerful little brush gun weighing barely 5 lbs)


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 18, 2016)

ok, starting to answer my own questions
Quackenbush - 1893



(found a nice photo of the Quackenbush)


 
also found this curiosity, Quackenbush had a trapdoor breech - a design right out of the Civil War




here's the Sears Hamilton No. 7




there was a much later 1970s  Astra Bronco imported to US by Garcia.


1915 Winchester




1895 Remington




so anyway, if you have some cool examples, would like to see them


----------



## DonChristie (May 18, 2016)

Iver Johnson cycle and arms. My old Mobicycle.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 18, 2016)

youth rifles from Iver Johnson in the 70s.



the Iver lever design was imported from Germany, it was designed by Erma, and built by them for many years.  
This action is the same rifle as the modern Henry made in USA, a great and extremely accurate .22, IMO the best firearm buy ever.  (firearms demand and prices are steadily going up, but you can still find the H001 for $300 - I paid just a bit over $200 for this 4 years ago)
btw, Henry is still Iver Johnson - they acquired the company in 1971, brought the older name back in 1996. 



What Iver mostly made from the 1890s until WWII was top-break revolvers, including the 3rd model Safety hammerless


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 19, 2016)

yee haw, found a cool bike boom answer - Browning Bicycles





 


The Browning BLR .22 has always been the Cadillac of small caliber levers (and priced accordingly)
I guess the closest to a bicycle arm would be the Browning Challenger .22 auto pistol (and a challenger to the High Standard Trophy)



But I get to throw up the action that made John Browning famous.  The accuracy of his 1878 falling block from obscure Utah was becoming so acclaimed in the east, it brought Winchester west to investigate.  They bought the rights, moved him to Connecticut, and the rest is history.
(Winchester 1885, John Browning's Model 78 altered for mass production)



For Winchester, Browning corrected the '73 action as the 1886, and from a clean sheet of paper designed both the 1892 and 1894 models.
The Belgium connection is around his 1898 design for the BA-5 autoloading shotgun.  Winchester did not buy the design, so Browning took the design to FN (Fabrique Nationale d'Herstal) and had it built for him there.

Ma Deuce, John Browning's 1919 design 50-cal machine gun is still the baddest in the military arsenal today, throwing out 1200 rounds/min.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 19, 2016)

H&R made a top-break revolver they designated as the Bicycle model, .32 short



Iver did the same thing



nice piece of hammerless adverting by Smith




and a true beauty, Marlin's takedown bicycle rifle (Model 1897) with top tube scabbard - 1902 publication






Obviously, you can do this with any takedown (Stevens Favorite, etc) if you simply have the bicycle scabbard (frame bag)




here we go, Stevens did do it before, 1884


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 19, 2016)

1870, maybe the first.
Frank Wesson Bicycle gun, nice wooden case, takedown frame stock












had to show the sights - they're sexy



there is a blade on top of the globe (maybe damaged)
rear sight sight is an aperture for the globe post and buckhorn for the top blade



The thing I find so telling about the 1870 introduction of this model is that it shows how important the bicycle was becoming so quickly after the Civil War.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 19, 2016)

as far as modern and easily bike packable, Henry AR-7 "survival rifle" would do this really well.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 19, 2016)

here's an 1885 bicycle gun tale, Outing Magazine: 



if you want to read the rest, it picks up here: 


Same year, bicycle hunting with the Shah of Iran (Persia)



here's the google books search if you're looking for something to do...
there's a second article in 1889 - Mr. Perkins, wildcats, and bears-from-bike this time.  
Apparently Mr. Perkins was the bicycle-hunt guru


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 19, 2016)

btw if any of you collect or own a Winchester bike, they made really nice fishing tackle, too.  They bought Hendryx brass company (reels) in 1919 and had rods made by Montague and high-grade rods made by Edwards, which are very valuable.  They also made and sold merchant reels for other brands.  You can identify Winchester-made trade reels because the yardage mark stamp on the foot is underlined.



all their reels had a bone handle - if it doesn't it's likely a fake-stamped forgery - there's a huge collectors market in all things Winchester


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 20, 2016)

this just in
Harry M. Pope of Columbia bicycles (and motorcycles and motorcars and boilerworks) fame (and the richest man in Hartford, Conn) was a famous long-distance competition shooter.



 
http://www.oldbike.eu/centurycolumbia/?page_id=431


 

 


 

He designed a vernier tang sight and counter-balance palm rest for off-hand distance shooting, partnered with Stevens Arms, and authored the bible of long-distance shooting.


 
no good view of the other side to be found, but windage vernier is on eyecup, and elevation are major and minor detentes on the post


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 21, 2016)

Envelope of correspondence on my wall between Remington Arms Co. and Morgan & Wright 1893 post mark


----------



## Overhauler (May 21, 2016)

I have three toc bicycle / pocket pistols.
The top one is a US Revolver, the middle one is a chrome plated hex barrel American Bull Dog, and the bottom one is Iver Johnson Arms & Cycle Works hammerless.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 22, 2016)

found this - American Bulldog was made by Iver Johnson, manufactured 1883-1889 (.32 short)


 

the US Revolver, btw is c. 1920, .32 S&W long


----------



## Overhauler (May 23, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> found this - American Bulldog was made by Iver Johnson, manufactured 1883-1889 (.32 short)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool


bulldog1935 said:


> found this - American Bulldog was made by Iver Johnson, manufactured 1883-1889 (.32 short)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool
Thanks, Lee


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 24, 2016)

You're welcome, Ron


----------



## gtdohn (May 24, 2016)




----------



## bulldog1935 (May 25, 2016)

gtdohn said:


> View attachment 320812 View attachment 320813




from what I've gathered, T.B. Davis was more like sporting goods store than an arms manufacturer. 


 

 
What do you know about the history of that beautiful bike? 
Holw cow, that's a gorgeous bike.- do you know the maker? 
You might want to post it on this thread:  
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/hardware-store-badged-bikes.90343/


----------



## momo608 (May 25, 2016)

My all American 4th of July pic. It was deleted, not because of the gun but because of my high brow usage of MF's in the title I suppose. Still think it was funny. 

I hope you freedom lovers out there get your arses in gear and vote this November. We are one Supreme Court judge away from everything changing as we know it, and as the Constitution intended it to be.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 25, 2016)

I have an arms bag made by Ely at Ruthworks that would fit that AR

As long as I'm posting again, regarding the accuracy of that 1870 Frank Wesson breech-break:  
it continued into the 20th century as a highly competitive target pistol


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 26, 2016)

btw, when the topic came up with some distress on another bicycle forum, the numbers of cyclists packing concealed with permit is surprising  - and most of them weren't even in Texas.


----------

